# Anyone have A open seat for Tomm.?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Lookin to get out Sun. Morn.! I can pole,fish,drink,and I know some good spots! LOL


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

borrow someones kayak and head out there with me, or I could bring the flatstalker!


----------

